# This is a problem



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

So last week I received my California Storm Wheel for bean, I ordered the one that came with the pan that goes underneath.
Don't get me wrong, Bean LOVES his wheel, and I love it too, but he is now sleeping UNDER the pan...he isn't sleeping in his house anymore.
The only reason I'm concerned is that what if he gets stuck one day, or something.
I would really prefer he sleep in his house, how do I make it more appealing to him or how to I discourage him from sleeping UNDER the waste pan.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Weigh the pan down with smooth stones? I swear our small friends like to drive us crazy with the inventive places they find to sleep.


----------



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Weigh the pan down with smooth stones? I swear our small friends like to drive us crazy with the inventive places they find to sleep.


It's becoming quite obnoxious. It makes it really difficult for me to take him out when I want to bond with him.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

When Reginald started doing that we used zipties to secure the pan to the legs of the wheel, so that he would have to lift the whole wheel in order to get underneath the pan.


----------

